# Левосторонняя парамедиальная грыжа диска L4-L5



## ChereP (7 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте.

У отца (64 года) заболела спина, тяжело вставать, когда расходится - становится нормально.
Получил следующий результат МРТ (снимки во вложении):
_Дорзальная левросторонняя парамедиальная грыжа диска L4/L5 поперечным сечением 0,5*0,8 см мигрирует каудально на 0,7 см, деформирует дуральный мешок, частично облитерирует левый латеральный карман, близко к левому L5 нервному корешку. Левосторонняя парамедиальная протрузия диска L5/S1, размером 0,3 см, частично облитерирует переднюю эидуральную клетчатку._

По направлению невролога он прошел курс лечения (препараты не помню, но были уколы, капельницы и массаж), эффект в принципе был, но спустя 2 дня все вернулось на прежний уровень.

Операцию пока что не рассматриваем, что можете посоветовать?

Заранее спасибо.

               

остальные снимки

               

и последние снимки


----------



## La murr (7 Дек 2016)

*ChereP, *здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Дек 2016)

Могу посоветовать обратиться к мануальному терапевту,владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------

